# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Spindle ăn dòng cao cần anh em tư vấn

## chetaocnc

mới lụm con spindle hàn quốc của bác ngoài Hà nội hàng thì đẹp ok nhưng em k biết sao test em nó ăn dòng ghê quá lúc nào cũng 7A anh em có kinh nghiệm vụ này không tư vấn dùm em với em chỉnh nát nước con biến tần v1000 của em rồi vẫn vậy! theo biểu đồ công suất thì em set phần auto tủning như sau: 0.96kw, dòng 10A, 88v, 400hz, 12000v turning ok nhưng chạy thì ăn dòng 7A! thanks anh em trước








VIDEO

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## emptyhb

Cùng một hãng, 2 số phận  :Confused:

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

:Big Grin:  Hóng các cao nhân.  :Big Grin:

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## khangscc

Em mua con spindle đít đỏ của chị na cũng bị y như vầy, lạ cái có tải thì nó giảm dòng xuống  :Big Grin:  khó hiểu, không lẽ mình setup biến tần sài  :Big Grin:  mà lạ cái nữa là cùng cái bt đó chạy con khác thì có 1.1A, nhiều lúc phải đợi cao nhân bắt bệnh

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## saudau

> Em mua con spindle đít đỏ của chị na cũng bị y như vầy, lạ cái có tải thì nó giảm dòng xuống  khó hiểu, không lẽ mình setup biến tần sài  mà lạ cái nữa là cùng cái bt đó chạy con khác thì có 1.1A, nhiều lúc phải đợi cao nhân bắt bệnh


Đang bị y chang.

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## nhatson

> Em mua con spindle đít đỏ của chị na cũng bị y như vầy, lạ cái có tải thì nó giảm dòng xuống  khó hiểu, không lẽ mình setup biến tần sài  mà lạ cái nữa là cùng cái bt đó chạy con khác thì có 1.1A, nhiều lúc phải đợi cao nhân bắt bệnh


vfd của hãng nào ah?

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## saudau

> vfd của hãng nào ah?


Vụ này có hỏi bác nhatson trên fb rồi nè. Biến tần Yaskawa J7 đó bác

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## CKD

1. Cơ bản là thông số định mức 10A... mà trong quá trình làm việc có tải hay không tải đều <10A thì chẵng có gì phải lăn tăn.
2. Mấy cái biến tần cũ, không biết bên trong nó cài đặt cái gì.. nên giờ lấy chạy spindle cao tốc không "mượt" thì cũng thường thấy. Mấy con này thường mặc định là dành cho motor thấp tốc, 50Hz. Nên bản thân nó đã có nhiều thông số không phù hợp với motor cao tốc rồi.

Trước đây cũng hay dùng mấy con G7 đời ông nội để chạy spindle, nhưng để nó mượt thì có quá nhiều thứ phải thử nghiệm. Do đó sau này từ mặt luôn, trừ vài con cũ thuộc hạng gấu giấu trong nhà để test thiết bị ra, mấy con spindle dòng họ china thì cứ VFD china mà chiến.

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## vufree

Chín xác đã gặp dòng Yakawa V1000 setup đụng chạm vài thông số nào đó là tự động reset về mặc địch đơn vị OEM.

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## chetaocnc

cuối cùng là sao các bác vẫn để chạy bình thường à em sợ nó tèo con spindle yêu quý của em :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao không dùng con biến tần khác test so sánh do cái gì làm dòng nó cao .... chớ nghe tiếng quay thì quá ok rồi , chúc mừng bác có con spindle hơi bị xịn ấy

----------

nhatson

----------


## chetaocnc

> tại sao không dùng con biến tần khác test so sánh do cái gì làm dòng nó cao .... chớ nghe tiếng quay thì quá ok rồi , chúc mừng bác có con spindle hơi bị xịn ấy


hố hố em mới mượn cái biến tần khác của bác minhnhat để em test phát nữa xem sao! bữa anh Nam chậm quá em hốt rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

chậm gì , tui không nói vậy ông mua không ???? heheheh mà tui nhìn thấy hàng ngon bỏ không đặng , do xa xôi quá nên rủi ro cao cao

----------


## chetaocnc

> chậm gì , tui không nói vậy ông mua không ???? heheheh mà tui nhìn thấy hàng ngon bỏ không đặng , do xa xôi quá nên rủi ro cao cao


Nhờ anh nhảy vô hỏi nên em mua lẹ liền kaka! Tình hình khả năng cao là con biến tần chỉnh chưa đúng bác emtyhd báo chạy con v1000 cũng ăn dòng giống em mà em thì chưa thử biến tần khác được

----------


## ntd1081

Dòng mà  không vượt 10A em đảm bảo còn lâu mới cháy, cẩn thận thì bác đấu vào cọc bảo vệ quá nhiệt cho yên tâm.
Phần cơ thì quá êm rồi, cách điện cuộn dây ok, điện trở cuộn dây ok mà bác.

----------

